# Lots of pictures (mostly wahlbergii)



## themann42 (May 5, 2006)

mini photo shoot today. so many similar pictures it was hard to choose! lol. the first eight are wahlbergii. i had my first ooth hatch (wild caught), and there's a picture of one of them. i can't belive how many were crammed in that ooth at that size! lastly a new pic of one of my frogs, having a hard time focusing on him though.


----------



## FieroRumor (May 9, 2006)

Those are some nice pics - Those mantids are so beautiful! Are they Black when they are nymphs?


----------



## yen_saw (May 10, 2006)

Yes, P. Wahlbergii looks like black ant when little but will get their bright color after a few moults.

This is L1 PW hatchling.


----------



## Lukony (May 10, 2006)

The first time I ever really started to see a change was around L4. They start to get the spines and little white blotches on their legs.


----------

